

The Ultimate SaaS Metrics Cheat Sheet [pdf] - AndriusSutas
https://chartmogul.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/01/Ultimate-SaaS-Metrics-Cheat-Sheet-v1.pdf

======
mgav
Terrific resource!

